# need some ideas on how to deal with this list



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

I play a few armies, marines, chaos marines, Tau. I have played many games but I am having a problem in dealing with these new lists my buddies are fielding. One of them is doing an ork army with 5 battlewagons with 20 boys in each and a power claw, he is fielding a 16 guy squad including Snikrot and 1 or 2 big meks with Custom force sheilds in the battle wagons. How do you deal with that list? I have tried shooting it, not much luck there with the Ork big mek. And all the battlewagons have rollers, (don't know the name), grot riggers, and red paint job. Any help would be great, as I seem to not have a chance.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

do you play that deff rollas can hurt vehicles? If you dont, then Land Raider spam is the way to go. Orks cant deal with 14 Armor.


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah, we don't use the D6 hits on vehicles, because a ram and a tank shock are different things. But even still with land raider spam, he sill has like 7 str 9 power claws, it just sucks lol


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Use Crusaders then. Constant Cruising Speed, fire all weapons, 6+ to hit.


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

is there any other way? I only own 1 Crusader


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Melta bombs, weapons and attack bikes


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

How many points and what army do you play?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

There are only a couple of ways to counter an assault like this. You obviously can't stop the battlewagons.

Option one is to put something in their way for them to charge at. Some kind of unit placed as far forward as possible, though not close enough to get tank shocked. The orks get out and kill these guys, then you shoot the orks with a vindicator or something.

There's a sneaky move you can pull with combat tactics if using marines. If your screening unit has to take a break test (and the orks can't charge anyone else) have them run away. That leaves the orks stranded, and often in a very bunched up formation if they just got out of their transports. Of course, the orks probably won't shoot you if you do this.

Option 2 is to mechanise back. Put your marines in rhinos and drive around. The orks can get out and break your rhino, but then your marines can shoot them at point blank range. Again, the orks have to bunch together to hit the rhino, and you can now spam them with vindicator shells, flamers and frag missiles from your typhoons. They don't like that.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Dreadnoughts are a good roadblock against them, they have a multi-melta and Str 10 DCCW which can pop these transports well (and thus make them bunch up), and they are tempting enough to have the enemy guys disembark and smash them with powerclaws, which again makes them bunch up nicely.

Rhinos are great for giving your troops mobility and the ability to react to his speed and to bring your firepower to where you've gotten him on foot.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

Dreds are great counters forsure with drop pods to make a wall to funnel the orks were you want. I would maybe run some Razorbacks with Lascannons as well or attack bikes make fast work of battlewagons.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard of a tactic where someone set up two seperate firebases with they're broadside battlesuits, this meant that if a battle wagon turned to go to one firebase they would expose they're side armour to the other firebases markerlight boosted str 10 ap 1 railguns


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

I think so far the best tactic for me is going to be to have them pop my dreads and rhinos and just jump out and rapid fire them and twin link flamer them with a combi twin link flamer in the unit too, its a cheap and very effective unit. I was trying to think of a way to kill the wagons but I find that will be next to impossible unless I can get the big meks out of the transports, as it will be way too many wasted shots (potentally). I run a salamanders list with Vulkan He'stan, and 3 drop pods, a LRC or LRR, 1 rhino, 3 land speeders with 3 HF and 3 MM, and 2 storms with HF and the unit inside have combi melta. I guess I could do ok with that set up as long as they get out of the vehicles.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Markerlights to kill their cover saves!


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

If you play marines use a thunderfire cannon they kill orks, use 2 chapter masters for 2 orbital bombardments, sternguard with meltas and orks have trouble with dreads so a few of thoose as well.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

If you are playing standard rules, one possible way is to go lots of blast templates and hope you get first turn. The only way to get more than 3 battlewagons is to buy some as dedicated transports for nob units. Which means that the first turn, 2 units of the boys are going to be clustered around battlewagons waiting to get inside them.


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

thats a great point Flakey, I didn't think about that, hehe, if I went first I could decimate at least 2 units out of the 5, thats pretty solid.


----------



## Firesabre (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hrmm.*

Since you play several armies and tau being the one I play here are some thoughts..

His focus is Mech, move fast and dump his boyz right on top of you into cc which in the tau spells game over..so with out his wagons he has to slog his way to your position,so I would suggest a semi stactic gun line reinforced with our pal the railgun S10 AP1(as if we needed to be reminded :biggrin: )will help put an end to his "redflyer"rides,if you have broadsides use a unit of 2,or 3 behind your fw and pop'em then he has to wade through 30ins of pulse fire max to come over and say hello,if you have 3 broad sides I would HW a target lock on one to spice things up a bit,also since that part of the line is static don't worry about grabbing you ass but use you TA gain BS4 plus TL railguns means walking time...oh yeah include a HH to pie plate'em when there massed up,add a DP an MT to the HH and you can dance around nicely,or go for our other toy,XV8 and use a deathrain setup(TL missile pods are anoying on there side armor)equip the commander with a MP and AFP for another pieplate(str4 ap 5 no cover sv)put a few kroot out front for a meet shield case your worried they might get a bit close and there you go...spice up with a few markerlights/drones to help your fw and maybe a stealth team with bc and you have a nice line of variety and firepower :grin:
Note:I don't know what you have in the way of units or the point size your playing but hopefully this useful and can spark some ideas for you :good:


Firesabre

"Pull your railgun out of your ARSEnal" :wink:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I play necron, and I've seen this before, and it sucks. Sucks bad.

The battlewagons are nearly impossible to pop. However, two of his units will be disembarked. Have some Destroyers about eight inches from your edge of the board, so you can rush forward and hammer them on your first turn, if you get it. If not, pour as much fire as you can into the Wagons. Lots and lots of wasted shots, but you neeeeed to get rid of those. Alternatively, split your forces, with your Monolith and one group of warriors with Immortals at one, and Destroyers, HQ, and your second unit of Warriors at the other. If possible put some Flayed Ones in both groups, to keep him busy. That way, if he goes for one, he exposes his side armor to you, either to your Particle Whip or your Destroyers. Then, even if they take down your army at one, they're all stranded over there with a bunch of wrecked transports, and they have to slog it all the way over to the other side, at which point feel free to flit around with your Destroyers or backpedal with Immortals, whittling down his armies with Gauss shots.

You play SM it looks like, so your best bet is likely Dreads. Pop those tin cans open with a Melee weapon and a Multi Melta then go to town on the Boyz inside. The transport is screwed, so even if they manage to take down your Dreads they're easy pickings for shooty troops.


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

I play 4 armies, Tau, Salamanders, CSM, and Traitor Guard. Anyway, we are going to be playing in a league and I was just curious about this, I will be fielding my Marines in the league I believe and so that will be the list I need to counter this one with. After the league is done, we are moving on to a campaign and I will be fielding Tau and Salamanders, as they are allies in my fluff


----------



## Firesabre (Aug 3, 2009)

Enlighten me on your fluff sometime I am starting to get the feel of my tau and my buddy is starting a salamanders army


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

The salamanders found out the Tau had one of the artifacts that He'stan needs to complete his Vulkan set . And instead of fighting Tau, as they know they would get their ass kicked, they are working together for a time until tau completes the deal . The tau are using the Salamanders for the greater good and to further the empire of Tau using the marines superiour armor and skill in combat as front liners . dunno if that is fluffy or not, but I think its cool, so whatever, and if we know anything about the tau, the water caste is very good at making deals and talking


----------

